# Wells Fargo Stagecoach



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi, so okay it's not a car, but recently i bought a Revell 1/16 Wells Fargo Stagecoach kit.....apparently only released in 1979, but there are no instructions with it (yes it was cheap and i knew about the instructions).
Does anybody have or know where i can maybe get a copy of the instructions?


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't have the instructions but if you'd like some reference photos of one of Wells Fargo's stagecoaches I can get them for you, we have at least 2 in town here. It would just take me a few days to get the photos. There's even reproductions of some Wells Fargo posters from days gone by if you'd like shots of those should you have a diorama in mind, I'd just need to get permission to take pictures in the building, the stage coach is on display in the lobbies so that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the offer wjplenge, got plenty of pics, just hoping for instructions cos of the bridles and reins, most of the kit is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I wonder if the bridles and reins are the same as the ones in the Civil War artillery kit? The horses are the same... I have that one.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ay chance of sending me a scan of it?....any instructions regarding hoerseware are better than none!:tongue:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

aeryn43 said:


> Ay chance of sending me a scan of it?....any instructions regarding hoerseware are better than none!:tongue:


Yes the kit is in my garage. It will take me a bit to get my scanner out.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Djnick66, if its easier just photograph them, (digital of course!):tongue:


----------

